# Chia Seeds - Is it good for IBS-D?



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,I read a lot of information online for IBS cures. One of the sites recommended eating chia seeds. Has anyone tried eating these? They recommend soaking the seeds in water for 5-10 mins and then having it on an empty stomach. Just 1 tblspn is enough. Once its soaked its forms like a gel and creates a lining in the intestine. I tried taking it for a week. The first few days were fine and I didn't have any issues. But I had the same diarrhea problem on the last day of the week. Maybe it was just a coincidence?? But has anyone tried treating IBS with this?


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

i love chia seeds, but mostly because of their nutritial value. add them to my home made low carb cereal, in low carb pancakes, to other dishes, or home made low carb bread, sprinkle it in meat stu. i do not soak them, but they make food become thicker, so a kind of soaking that .. maybe its best combined with other healty things? not just alone? try to see your whole diet as an whole, i find that good, adding or taking away one small thing is not always enough.. hope you get better


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I eat them (I make desserts from them) because they are a gluten-free choice. I can't say they have helped my IBS.


----------



## Marthie Scholer (Feb 8, 2014)

I soaked the Chia seed and add it than to fruit, was for a couple of days fine, and then I had a very bad IBS attack.


----------

